# Photo request - Island style aquascapes



## Steve Smith (30 Jul 2008)

Hey guys.  I'm forumlating a plan for a new aquascape and I need some inspiration.  I have a nice large chunk of wood which I think would make an really nice island scape in either my 4ft t ank or Rio 180 (not decided yet, both are sitting empty and waiting).

I have decided on substrates - fine gravel and tropica substrate underneath.  I know I want to have the foreground in hair grass, and maybe tall hairgrass at the rear.  I have some Staurogyne too.  Thinking a small amount of mosses (fissidens sp. etc).

Anyhow, I'm really looking for inspirational images...  Anyone got any pics they can share?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jul 2008)

I'm sure you already have, but AGA is always worth a visit

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Jul 2008)

I was looking through yesterday at the 2006 and 2007 entries.  One or two in there   Might take a wonder over to the CAU website too...


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jul 2008)

YhU CAU is worth a look too


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2008)

some you may of seen, some you may of not. some stunners here.

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=893


----------

